# Clear acrylic observation hive



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Just cover it completely when not being observed. Honey bees are cavity dwellers.


----------



## hideawayranch (Mar 5, 2013)

very cool, the kids will love it.
I take one to the farmers mkt and everyone is so amazed at seeing the gals at work


----------

